# Room EQ and external noises



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So I was thinking, how much do external noises effect the auto room EQ setup sequences on receivers (Audyssey MCACC YPAO and so forth) . Have you ever been running through all 6-8 position's and on the second or third last run through someone drives by on a Harley and disrupts the entire sequence? :duh:

I tried doing it when the kids are home and thats truly a feat if you can get them to not yell or walk around upstairs making some noise :dontknow:


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ive even waited until 3am to try it so there is lower noise floor coming from the neighborhood traffic

And of course no HVAC no fans no lights on ( many bulbs make a slight buzzing or ringing sound)


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Of course, the idea of multiple sweeps it to be more immune to a disrupting sound, but I have seen nothing published saying just how they use the data. Reject a sweep that is much different than the rest? Just average it all together? Don't know.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Did an Audyssey pro cal once, kept having measurements booted for high noise levels noise I couldn't hear. I got out the RTA, an sure enough, every time a truck would go by half a block a way we'd get lots of noise in the 20Hz band. Finally had to send a guy out to watch for trucks before each measurement, but we got 'er done. 

I've never had problems with consistent noises though, like HVAC or small buzzes. Seems to ignore those pretty well, though occasionally if the chirp is buried in noise it will run again automatically at a higher level.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

gazoink said:


> I've never had problems with consistent noises though, like HVAC or small buzzes. Seems to ignore those pretty well...


Right – my experience has been that noise below the threshold of the test signal won’t register. Once when I was doing the pink noise and RTA on my system my wife started doing something in the adjacent kitchen and was clanging a bunch of dishes around in the sink. It didn’t even register on the RTA.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## mdrums (Jan 1, 2007)

I wait till 1-2am and turn off the A/C...but my projector fan is running so I always wondered how that fan noise affected the outcome of Audessey's eq for my system???


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

mdrums said:


> I wait till 1-2am and turn off the A/C...but my projector fan is running so I always wondered how that fan noise affected the outcome of Audessey's eq for my system???


No effect at all.


----------

